# Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen



## inrisse (2. Februar 2013)

hallo habe ein Terhi nordic 6020 c gekauft und möchte es mit 15 ps auf der ostsee und der weser fahren da führerscheinfrei,wer hat erfahrungen damit,ich möchte auch 2 bootssitze hinten auf der heckklappe verbuen wer hat erfahrungen und bilder dafür,und einen hilfsspiegel für einen 2-3 ps motor möchte ich auch noch anbauen über anregungen und bilder würde ich mich freuen,

gruß ingolf


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Die Motorisierung ist relativ schwach - drum baue nicht soviel Schnickschnack ein, damit Du von den Fahreigenschaften nicht allzusehr enttäuscht wirst.
Da Boot ist recht gut und robust- aber bei etwas mehr Ausstattung darfs ruhig der 30er am Heck sein!

Mach Dir selbst ein Geschenk und mach den Schein- ist keine Hexerei!


----------



## benzy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

ich würde auch sagen etwas schwach auf der Brust mit dem Motor-und dannnoch auf die Ostsee|kopfkrat! Das Geld was du für deinen 2,3PS Hilfsmotor ausgeben willst würde ich in einen Sportbootführerschein investieren und dann das Ding optimal motorisieren! Aber sonst ein schönes Angelboot!


----------



## Fuhlman (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Moin,

bekannter fährt dieses Boot mit 15PS Tohatsu
und schafft damit laut GPS 50 KmH...

Das sollte doch ausreichend sein und er fährt teilweise
auch 10 - 15 Km von der Küste weg...

Ich selbst habe das Terhi Micro Fun und fahre mit 4,5 PS 
auch auf der Ostsee bis 4 Km von der Küste bis 4 Bft.

15PS folgt auch dieses Jahr...

Grüße
Carsten

PS. Glückwunsch zu dem Boot ist ein super Teil,
worauf ich auch spare...


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bekannter fährt dieses Boot mit 15PS Tohatsu
> und schafft damit laut GPS 50 KmH...




Looool- aber nur an der Eiger-Nordwand im freien Fall!|muahah:

Mit ner gut ausgetrimmten 60kg Gfk-Schale und nem 15er Yammi hab ich im Alter von 16 Lenzen mal 42 Km/h nach GPS geschafft- und alle Boote bis 25 PS verblasen...


----------



## Matti1984 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bekannter fährt dieses Boot mit 15PS Tohatsu
> und schafft damit laut GPS 50 KmH...
> ...


 
da haste dich aber ordentlich verarschen lassen |supergri
mein yamarin 4730 tc mit 50 ps schafft 28kn


----------



## benzy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Looool- aber nur an der Eiger-Nordwand im freien Fall!|muahah:
> 
> Mit ner gut ausgetrimmten 60kg Gfk-Schale und nem 15er Yammi hab ich im Alter von 16 Lenzen mal 42 Km/h nach GPS geschafft- und alle Boote bis 25 PS verblasen...



...ich wollte es nicht als erster sagen-aber das ist ja eine Rekordgeschwindigkeit! Kurz vor den Niagarafällen gemessen-mit der Strömung!#6


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



> ich möchte auch 2 bootssitze hinten auf der heckklappe verbuen


Damit du mit dem Motor auch ins Gleiten kommst,gehört der zweite Mann nach vorne,oder wenigstens in die Mitte!
Wenn du mit Pinne fährst geht das schon Platzmäßig nicht.

Also aus Trimmgründen würde ich am Heck keine zwei Stühle anbauen!

Jürgen


----------



## Matti1984 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit du mit dem Motor auch ins Gleiten kommst,gehört der zweite Mann nach vorne,oder wenigstens in die Mitte!
> Wenn du mit Pinne fährst geht das schon Platzmäßig nicht.
> 
> Also aus Trimmgründen würde ich am Heck keine zwei Stühle anbauen!
> ...


 
jetzt muss ich hier mal spamen: du scheinst ahnung zu haben - ich hab nen yamarin 4730 tc und bin reletiv frisch in der bootsbranche - muss ich waehrend der fahrt mein motor trimmen um optimale fahrt zu haben - fahre immer recht flach d.h. ich trimme waehrend der fahrt mittels powertrimm mein boot gerade, egal bei welcher geschwindigkeit - macht man das so? oder brauch man da nichts machen. gruss


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



> fahre immer recht flach d.h. ich trimme waehrend der fahrt mittels powertrimm mein boot gerade,



Genau so geht das, aber im Idealfall, bei spiegelglattem Wasser!
Bei Welle darfst/musst du den Bug etwas über die Horizontale heben, weil du sonst ein unterschneiden des Bugs in der Welle riskierst.
Vor allem beim Gaswegnehmen kann dies schnell passieren.
(Ist mir mal fast passiert,nicht schön!)
So viel Erfahrungen habe ich mit Motorbooten übrigends nicht, da gibt es Leute die dir das viel besser erklären können!

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Um möglichst schnell von Verdränger- in Gleitfahrt zu kommen, wird der Motor komplett an den Rumpf gefahren (Trim down) - nach erreichen der Gleitfahrt ,trimmt man erst neutral und dann + 1-1,5 positiv( wenn Trimmanzeige vorhanden). 
Man merkt, dass der Rumpf etwas komfortabler durch die Wellen geht, bzw sich "leichtfüßiger " manövrieren lässt.
Es ist ein wenig schwer,  es richtig zu umschreiben- aber die grobe Richtung haste Nu. Den Rest zeigen Dir Versuche, bzw Dein Popometer


----------



## Matti1984 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

danke euch beiden


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Sofern Du Dir wirklich 100%ig sicher mit der Gewichtsverteilung bist- 

Boot mittels Wasserwaage genau ausnivellieren und überprüfen, ob der Motor exakt mittig (und auch senkrecht)  montiert ist.

Sofern dahingehend alles bestens ist, bleiben als Ursachen eigentlich nur noch größere Wassermengen im Zwischenraum der Doppelschale oder Verformung der Rumpfunterseite übrig.

Bei ersterem gibts nur das anbohren, trocknen lassen und mit Terhi - Fix wieder verschließen...

Bei ner Verformung kannste eigentlich bloss noch manuelle Trimmklappen ans Heck bauen- sonst wird der Aufwand zu gross.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

1. Vergiss das GfK - Thermoplast nennt sich der Werkstoff,  aus dem die Terhis sind- alles andere als  das Repararturset von Terhi wird den Rumpf nicht dauerhaft verschließen. 

2. Durch eine einzige Bohrung wirst Du nie die komplette Menge an Wasser aus dem Boot bekommen- da sind kleine Stringer (kleine Stufen) in der Schale, um sie gegen Verwindung auszusteifen- leh die Schadstelle frei und lass das Wasser ein paar Wochen ablüften/ verdunsten.

3. Das,  wovon Du im BF gelesen hast, betrifft eigentlich nur Gleiter mit tiefem V- Rumpf;
Da werden die letzten paar kmh durch extremes trimmen oder Übermotorisieren rausgeholt. Dabei liegt dann das Boot auf immer wenigen Wasserfläche auf, wodurch es natürlich instabiler/ kippeliger wird.
Da kommt dann der Radeffekt durch die Drehrichtung des Propellers zum Tragen und lässt die Fuhre nach rechts kippen.
Das kompensieren dann die meisten durch Verwendung von Trimmklappen - die Perfektionisten durch versetzen des Motors von der Bootsmitte nach links,  was viel Geduld, Zeit und noch mehr Fahrversuche erfordert.
Der 30er ist nicht wirklich schwer für das Nordic- ist ja auch keine leichte Speedboot - Flitsche.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Ja - stimmt!  Ist gar nicht so selten- ist aber kein Schaden im Sinn von falscher Konstruktion, sondern von Abnutzung.

Machen kann man was - steht aber vom Arbeits - und Geldaufwand nicht im Verhältnis zum Nutzen.

Solch Ideen wie injizieren von Bauschaum o.ä. kannste knicken- es ist nahezu unmöglich,  das vernünftig zu dosieren- im Extremfall haste dicke Auswölbungen am Rumpf- oder es drückt dir gar Ober - und Unterschale auseinander.

Legs trocken und machs sorgfältig dicht - fertig!


----------



## Löwenbäcker (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hat schon mal einer auf die Homepage von Terhi geschaut? Das ist kein Gleiter... das ist ein Halbgleiter... Irgendwie geht das hier in der Diskussion unter.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

dein Motor ist zu dicht an der Boardwand!
Stelle die Anschlagestange 1 Loch vom Boot weg, sodass
der Motor/Schraube vom Boot wegneigt, dann dürfte es nicht
mehr vorkommen.
Du hast jetzt eine Negativ-Trimmung und die drückt
deine Spitze vom Boot zu doll nach unten und da die
Schraube rechtsrum dreht, legt sich das Boot auch immer 
nach recht.


----------



## wackelschwanz (6. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Anhang anzeigen 198136

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo,#h

15 PS ist laut Hersteller für das Boot ideal.
Ich habe selber ein Nordic 6020 und bin zur Zeit noch mit 6 PS motorisiert, und war auch damit auf der Ostsee unterwegs.
Werde aber jetzt auf 15 PS umsteigen.Da kommt man laut Hersteller auch auf der Ostsee locker auf 16 KN.

Zudem sollte man bei jeder Ausfahrt immer die Wetterlage in betracht zlehen.

Gruß

W.


----------



## inrisse (7. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo dieses ist Mein Boot muß noch ein klein wenig aufgearbeitet werden die Bootsitze sind die einfachen von Allpa.


  gruß Ingolf


----------



## wackelschwanz (7. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo,#h

sieht gut aus Dein Boot.
Ich habe anhand des Kennzeichen gesehen das Du auch in meinen Kreis wohnst, kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken zwecks Ideen Austausch.

Gruß

W.


----------



## wackelschwanz (8. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo,#h

bei dem Terhi Nordic 6020 sind aber laut Hersteller 15 PS empfohlen, ob es nun Ideal ist lässt sich drüber steiten.

Bei dem Terhi Nordic *6020* *C* ist natürlich mehr empfohlen !

So laut dem Prospeckt von Terhi.

Aber ich selbst habe bis jetzt immer einen 6 PS dran gehabt, ich bin zwar nicht gerage damit geflogen aber trotzdem kam ich auch bei etwas unruhiger See immer damit vorran.

Von daher bin ich zuversichtlich das 15 PS durch aus da für ausreichen.


Gruß

W.


----------



## wackelschwanz (8. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo,|wavey:

das stimmt mehr ist immer besser aber 15 sind ja jetzt Füherscheinfrei und für´s Angeln finde ich es auch ausreichend.

Zumal man 15 auch erst mal bezahlen muss, die sind ja nicht gerade günstig in der Anschaffung.

Gruß

W.


----------



## wackelschwanz (8. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo,

ja seid Oktober 2012 ist es jetzt erlaubt in Deutschland 15 PS Füherscheinfrei zu fahren.
http://www.gruendl.de/15-ps-fuehrerscheinfrei-2.html

Vorbild waren die Skandinavier, nach meiner Meinung hätte man dies ruhig etwas höher machen können.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



Belian schrieb:


> Hmm, Naja ich denke das der SBF für jeden " ernsthaften" bootsfürer schon pflicht sein sollte, zumindest sollte eine gewisse nautische grundkenntnis vorhanden sein. Da sehe ich noch handlungsbedarf aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Wir hatten hier ja schon den legendären "mit 5PS zur Tonne5 "-Thread ....

Seit der Novelle warte ich schon händeringend auf die Neuauflage mit dem Titel -mit 15PS von Fehmarn nach Langeland -:m


----------



## dennisG (8. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Moin Moin! Hatte auch mal das 6020 erst mit 25 dann mit 30ps... Ist echt ein gutes Boot aber meiner Meinung nach nicht für jede angelei optimal geeignet! Schleppen und pilken etc. Alles kein Problem! Waren damit auch auf der Ostsee unterwegs das Boot steckt Wellen Super weg...allerdings ist es zum vertikalangeln nicht so geeignet (schlechte , sehr windanfällig, durch den ausgebauten Innenraum kaum umbaumöglichkeiten...) ! Da es auf der Weser meine bevorzugte angelei ist wurde es schließlich verkauft!


----------



## inrisse (8. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Ich habe mein Boot in Holland sehr sehr günstig gekauft jetz kommt da noch ein 15 ps Suzuki dran 4 takt ,echolot und gps habe ich auch schon,dann soll es bald den dorschen in langeland an den kragen gehen.

 guß ingolf


----------



## wackelschwanz (15. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich möchte mein Echolotgeber an meinen Terhi Nordic fest montieren, ich weiß das es von Terhi eine Montageschiene gibt aber ich weiß nicht wie man diese dort montieren muss und was der Vorteil davon ist.
http://www.wassersport-profi.de/prod...oducts_id/6694
Ich dachte vielleicht den Geber direkt am Heck dran zu schrauben.

Gruß

W.


----------



## wackelschwanz (16. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hallo,#h

hat den niemand eine Idee wie man den Geber noch befestigen kann wenn möglich ohne im Rumpf zu bohren.#c

Eine Geberstange habe ich bereits, aber sie hält nicht da sie sich bei Hoher Geschwindigkeit immer verstellt.|gr:

Gruß

W.


----------



## dorschfinder (16. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Moin, also ich hatte den Geber geschraubt und  reichlich Sikaflex unter.
Gruß dorschfinder


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bekannter fährt dieses Boot mit 15PS Tohatsu
> und schafft damit laut GPS 50 KmH...


 
Da muss ich aber schmunzeln..., das klappt niemals.

Ich habe das Boot auch, mit einem 30PS Honda hinten dran. Bei glatter See sind da maximal 40Km/H gem. GPS drin, meist so um die 36-38 Km/h, das Echolot zeigt dann geringfügig mehr an, so um die 42 Km/h.

Selbst in den Papieren zum Boot ist es bei mir mit 21 Kn bei 30Ps angegeben.

Zur Rechtslage:

Ja, das ist meist so, da muss man schon gut packen. Der Steuerstand (ca. 20 Kg) ist auf der rechten Seite, der Fahrer (Gewicht?) deshalb meist auch, da muss man schon reichlich Gegengewicht schaffen, um es 100% in die Wagerechte zu bekommen. Allerdings finde ich dass das nur minimal ist. Ich lasse meinen Mitfahrer etwas auf die linke Seite rücken und dann ist alles gut.

Zur Befestigung der Echolotgeber:

Meine sind am Rumpf verschraubt, die Löcher wurden vorher mit Sicaflex gefüllt und das ist absolut dicht.


----------



## wackelschwanz (26. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Zur Befestigung der Echolotgeber:

Meine sind am Rumpf verschraubt, die Löcher wurden vorher mit Sicaflex gefüllt und das ist absolut dicht.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,|wavey:

hast Du den Geber mittig sitzen oder li/rechts außen ?

Da es am Heck leicht abgerundet ist.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> Zur Befestigung der Echolotgeber:
> 
> Meine sind am Rumpf verschraubt, die Löcher wurden vorher mit Sicaflex gefüllt und das ist absolut dicht.


 
Hallo,|wavey:

hast Du den Geber mittig sitzen oder li/rechts außen ?

Da es am Heck leicht abgerundet ist.

Gruß

W.[/QUOTE]

Ist hinten rechts angeschraubt.


----------



## wackelschwanz (26. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

...Danke !#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. März 2013)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder, ich hoffe, man kann das erkennen.


----------



## Denmark1896 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Terhi Nordic6020 c erfahrungen und anregungen*

Ich habe ein Boot (Terhi Nordinc 6020c Baujahr1996) gekauft und für die Fahrpersenning habe ich keine  Verwendung. Sie war beim Boot dabei und ist 5 Jahre alt. Sie hat ein  paar  Flecke und ist in einem Fenster geklebt. Was aber für einen  Bastler problemlos zu reparieren ist.....Neupreis liegt bei 1299 €  .....Preis VB.....vielleicht kann Sie ja jemand gebrauchen....ansonsten  behalte ich sie und motte Sie ein.....viel Spaß beim angeln und viel Petri Heil.....LG Denmark 1896


----------

